# رموز العناصر الالكترونية



## مـاجـد (31 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اما بعد:-


اخواني واخواتي منذ اسبوع وانا احاول ايجاد رموز العناصر الالكترونيه والحمد لله وجدتها ولكن هناك بعض العناصر غير معروف الغرض منها(مو مكتوب وضيفتها ) في الملف المرفق اتمنا من الاخوان المهندسين توضيح ما لم يوضح وساحاول ان اجد ما بهم في الموضوع وتحياتي لكم...


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (22 يونيو 2007)

شككككككككككككككرررررررا


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## قطقوطة (12 أغسطس 2007)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (12 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير
وهيك بدنا من هالمواضيع
مدموجة بين العربي والانكليزي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## alyase (14 أغسطس 2007)

www.arab-eng.org


----------



## البريفيسور (27 أغسطس 2007)

مششششششششششششششككككككككككككككوووووووووووررررررررررر:13:


----------



## مازلت أذكرها (28 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف شكر ليك ويا ريت نطمع فى شويه مواضيع تانيه


----------



## المستحيلة (2 سبتمبر 2007)

لو سمحتم ساعدوني بدي اعمل power supply ومش عارفة شواعمل انا حيرانة بتمنى تساعدوني


----------



## ahmed_xp (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسنات اخى


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

حقيقى الله ينور عليك


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ما قصرت


----------



## محمد نبوى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله كل خير 
نرجوا من الاخوه المهندسين ارسال صور للاجزاء الالكترونيه


----------



## B-F (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك:12:


----------



## المنصف المناعي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم أخي الكريم


----------



## alsaneyousef (12 أكتوبر 2007)

thx so much


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هذه الاضافة الكريمة


----------



## ابو الأمين (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------



## عبود جاسم (21 أكتوبر 2007)

:56: 
شاكرين جهودك ياخوي


----------



## hussam_mh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا الك اخوية العزيز


----------



## محمد أبو فوزى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشى ياعم:5:


----------



## &&المهندسه&& (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو:15: ر


----------



## fkar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*كيفية عمل دائره power supply*

طريق عمل الدائره مع الصور والرسومات المطلوبه في الملف ادناه :3: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/65443816/PowerSupply.rar.html


وأي خدمة:60:

م. فكري طلعت يحيى ............ هندسه الكترونيات منوف :78:


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fullbank (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## geniusse01 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوورين جميعا على الموضوع الجميل...


----------



## اابوطيبة الحجامي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ابدعت بصراحة


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلملنا ياغالىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## سامية خليل (13 فبراير 2008)

power supply عبارة عن دائرة لتحويل الجهد المتردد لجهد ثابت وعملية التحويل هذة تمر باربعة مراحل مرحلة تخفيض الجهد من قيمته والتي قد تكون 220 او 110فولت الي القيمة المناسبة التي تريدينها وتتم بواسطة محول خافض (transformer) بعدها عملية التقويم (rectifiering ) وتتم بواسطة مقوم الموجة الكاملة (يمكنك قراءة خصائصه من تطبيقات الديود ف ي مرجع الكترونيات) وتليها عملية الترشيح (filtering )وتتم بواسطة عناصر الترشيح مثل المكثف ويمكنك استخدام المرشح المناسب وقراءة خصائص الترشيح واخيرا عملية التنظييم والتي غالبا ماتتم بواسطة شريحة متكاملة صنعت خصيصا لهذة الاغراض وبهذة الخطوة نكون قد ازلنا التموج الموجود في اشارة الدخل والجهد تحول من ac الي dc .


----------



## حسون حلب (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دوك (17 فبراير 2008)

merci
frere


----------



## ميت ايجبت (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي الافاده لك جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير


----------



## sayed nasr (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## منار يازجي (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمو الجن (15 مايو 2008)

*شكر واستغاثة*

كم يكون جميلا من الانسان ان يساعد اخيه بمعلوماته التى من الله عليه بها ولكن لى عندك رجاء اذا كانت عند فكرة بالشاسيهات الصينى الموجودة بالسوق حاليا ارجو مساعدتى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2008)

الرجاء من الأخوة عند كتابة سؤال جديد ان يكون فى موضوع جديد حتى يتمكن كل من لديه رد ان يساهم - حين تكتب فى موضوع سابق - من يقرأ العنوان الخارجى لا يتوقع سؤال مختلف وقد لا يهتم بالإطلاع عليه و تفوت على نفسك فرصة الرد


----------



## العامري2005 (28 مايو 2008)

*رموز العناصر*

يعطيك الف عافيه علي كل ماتقدمه وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## اوسكار العراق (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله وفيك000ازرع جميلا ولوكان في غير موضعه 00ماخاب قطا جميلا اينما زرع 00ان الزرع ولو طال الجمال به 00فلا يحصده الا الذي زرع


----------



## عامر حمد (11 يونيو 2008)

iam so happy to be member with these great group


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام حمدى عمارة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك عل الموضوع


----------



## المهندس كرامة (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمان الروح (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كيلان عرفان (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكمالاصدقاء جميعآ اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير وسعادة؛كالحب والاحترامكيلانكركوك


----------



## نوافكو (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نزاربدر (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك.......


----------



## مثنىكاظم (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## فواز المهيدي (18 يوليو 2008)

تقبل خالص الـــــود والأحـــــتراام يالغـــالي ،،
وجـــزاك الله الف خير على الفائدة


----------



## الطيب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور
ونتمنى المزيد
تحياتي للجميع000


----------



## محمد اميسال (13 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## رويجي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يحفضك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## هوتسنسى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الجدول أكثر من رائع:5:


----------



## فهد الكترونيات (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يملا العافيه ومشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمدحسكل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## almathhji (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mosa225 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## المساعدي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا على المجهود


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## هندسة كوم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## laith1 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير ..


----------



## سلام هاشم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر على المجهود


----------



## hey_bizkit (6 فبراير 2009)

thanks so much


----------



## المهندس نادي سمير (24 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مجهود رائع


----------



## عصام سمحان (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكور على جهدك اخي الكريم بس هاي عناصر دوائر كهربائية و ليست الكترونية


----------



## اوسكار العراق (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## alaa55555 (7 يونيو 2009)

*هندسة الألكترونات*

شكرا اخى الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nooralhaq (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الخير م.ماجد


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
أتمنى لك مزيدا من النجاح والتوفيق
شكراً


----------



## محمد موسى رجب (24 يونيو 2009)

بــــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## منصور محمود على (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fishman (18 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وماقصرت تسلملي


----------



## boy abdo (22 يوليو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااك االله كل خير


----------



## مشرع مهندس (22 يوليو 2009)

thnx for u we Gazak ellah 5ayran


----------



## mabrok medhat (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع شكراجزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتي في الله جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمون 

أخي شكر الله لك على هذا الموضوع
وقد قمت بإجراء بعض التعديلات و الإضافات على المعلومات الموجودة بالملف وأرفقته مرة ثانية لعل الإخوة يستفيدون منه

طارق بلال


----------



## belkadi (28 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا في حاجة ماسة الى برنامج يمكنني من تلخيص بعض الكتب الاليكترونيةلانني اجهل كيف ادخل الرموز الاليكترونية والرياضية في تحريري لهده الملخصات بالحسوب .لاني قد انهيت دراستي كمهندس اليكتروني والان استعد لاجتياز الامتحان الاخير للحصول على شهادة مهندس .وهدا كما تعلمون اخوتي يتطلب مجهودا بم في الكلمة من معنى لكثرة الدروس مع التركيز في البحث.فساعدوني اخوتي بهدا البرنامج وان كان يا مهندسين بتجربتكم ان ترشدوني الى طريقة البحث والمراجعة لاتمكن من النجاح شكراً وبارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## belkadi (28 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا حاليا اشتغل كتقني بشركة اسبانية مختص في صيانة التلفاز العدي و البلازما وكدلك اليسيدي فانا مستعد ان اساهم في اختصاصي ادا كنانت هناك تساؤلات في هدا المجال.ونرجو من الله ان يتقبل منا وان يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم
.السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## layaly2 (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نوفلكو (31 يوليو 2009)

_اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا_​


----------



## وائل محمد سيد (31 يوليو 2009)

*يا اخوانى اريد ابسط دائرة*

يا اخوانى اريد ابسط دائرة واسهل دائرة اكترونية لثيروثتور امبير عالى من 50 الى 1000 امبير ارجو الاهتمام افادكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة:73:


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف الجميل


----------



## ابو قيس 1 (4 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك صديقي ونتمنا كل جديد بلتوفيق


----------



## eabdallah (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وننتظر المزيدان شاء الله


----------



## الشنكوتى50 (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة عن الملائكة التي تحيط بالإنسان.... فيا سبحان الله 



لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 



بثت قناة الفجر الفضائية ليلة الجمعة معلومة جميلة جدا عن الملائكة التي تحيط بالإنسان أثناء يومه وعلمت أن رحمة الله بعباده في كل شئ حتى في النوم , وهذه المعلومة قالها الشيخ عبد الباسط , عضو لجنة الإعجاز العلمي والحقيقة 



قال إن الملائكة التي تحيط بالإنسان 


عددها 10) وتتبدل في وقت الفجر ووقت العصر , والله سبحانه وتعالي يسأل ملائكته وقت انتهاء عمل ملائكته وقت الفجر كيف تركتم عبادي , فترد الملائكة وتقول: تركناهم يصلون , لذلك ينصح دائما بصلاة البردين الفجر والعصر وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من ترك صلاة العصر حبط عمله ). 



وقد جعل الله عشرة أنواع من ملائكة تحيط بالإنسان كالتالي: 



ملكين ملك عن اليمين وملك عن اليسار) , الملك اليمين ليكتب الحسنات الملك الشمال ليكتب السيئات ولكن حين يفعل الإنسان سيئة يقول ملك اليمين لملك اليسار اكتب هذه السيئة, فيرد ملك اليسار ويقول 


أمهله لعله يستغفر, فإذا استغفر الإنسان لا يكتبها له. 


ملكين ملك أمام الإنسان وملك خلفه , 



حتى يدفع عنه السيئة التي تصيبه وتحفظه, مثال لذلك : كالذي تصيبه سيارة وينجوا من الحادث , هذه الملائكة تحفظ هذا الإنسان , ولكن إذا كتب الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يموت في الحادث باللوح المحفوظ فسوف يموت. 


ملك على الجبين : للتواضع وعدم الكبر. 


ملكين علي الشفتين : ملك على الشفة العليا و ملك على السفلى وهم مفوضين هذين الملكين لتسجيل الصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط وليس لغرض أخر. 



ملكين على العينين : وهم لغض البصر وحماية العينان من الأذى وكما يقول المثل العامي المصري العين عليها حارس. 



و أخيرا ملك على البلعوم : لأنه ممكن أن يدخل في فم النائم أي شئ يؤذيه فالله سبحانه وتعالىجعل ملك يحرس البلعوم حتى إذا دخل أي شئ بفم النائم ممكن أن يلفظه تلقائيا. 


رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولوالد والدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات 



الأحياء منهم والأموات يوم يقوم الحساب 





اللهم اغفر لقارئ وباعث هذه الرسالة وكل من ينشرها 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





رأى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو فى السماء فى رحله المعراج ملائكة يبنون 




قصراً لبنه من ذهب ولبنه من فضه ثم رآهم وهو نازل قد توقفوا عن البناء فسأل 



لماذا توقفوا ؟ قيل له إنهم يبنون القصر لرجل يذكرالله فلما توقف عن الذكر 




توقفوا عن البناء فى إنتظار أن يعاود الذكر ليعاودوا البناء 



داوموا على ذكر الله ولا تتوقفوا 




سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 




أنشر الخير ولا تنس إحتساب الأجر والنيه 



اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت واليك انبت وبك خاصمت ,اللهم اني 


اعوذ بعزتك ,لا اله الا انت الحي الذي لا يموت


----------



## عـــدي (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الملف
يعطيك العافية
...
..
.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أغسطس 2009)

أخى
شكرا جزيلا و رجاء إعادة وضعها كموضوع جديد حتى تعم الفائدة ويراها الكل أو رجاء من السيد المشرف أن يحولها لموضوع جديد وشكرا


----------



## همزة مهندس (9 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافية ومشكور 
تقبل مرووووووري


----------



## عوض ابو شفه (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## Adamant (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## prprange (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور 
نسال الله لك حسن الجزاء


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفائق-يامن (17 يناير 2010)

​* العناصر*​*الرمز*​*الوظيفة*​سلك​Wire​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/double-flexible-wire.jpg​لتمرير التيار الكهربائي من نقطة الى اخرى​نقاط لحام​​​​اسلاك غير متصله​​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/im2.JPG​​خلية​Cell​http://www.electvillage.com/electronics/images/battery.gif​عدت خلايا تشكل ما يعرف بالبطارية​بطارية​Battery​http://www.electvillage.com/electronics/images/battery.gif​البطارية الكهربائية هي العنصر المسؤل عن امداد الدوائر الالكترونية بالكهرباء ا​مصدر مستمر​DC ​​توليد جهد مستمر​مصدر متردد​AC ​​توليد جهد متردد ​فاصلة​Fuse​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/fuse.jpg​حماية الدوائر الكهربائية​محول كهربائي​Transformer​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/transformer1.jpg​في الغالب يستخدم لرفع او تقليل الجهد الكهربائي​تأريض​Earth
(Ground)​​التأريض مهم لحماية الاجهزة الكهربائية , في الدوائر الالكترونية يستخدم هذا الرمز ليدل على 0 فولت او الطرف السالب​مصباح​Lamp ​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/blc.jpg​مؤشر​مصباح​​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/blc.jpg​ الاضاءه​سخان كهربائي​Heater​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/035505604453md.jpg​رمز السخان الكهربائي المستخدم في الافران وبعض الاجهزة الصناعية والمنزلية​محرك​Motor​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/elec_motor.JPG​​جرس​​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/AC037615l.jpg​​جرس صغير​Buzzer​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/BUZZER6.jpg​​ملف​Coil​http://www.electvillage.com/electronics/coils.jpg​يقوم الملف بتوليد مجال مغناطيسي بمجردد مرور التيار الكهربائي فيه​مفتاح ضاغط​Push Button​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/pushke.jpg​فتح وغلق الدوائر الكهربائية
هذا المفتاح يغلق فقط عن الضغط عليه ويبقى مفتوح عند تركه​مفتاح ضاغط​​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/pushke.jpg​هذا المفتاح يفتح فقط عن الضغط عليه ويبقى مغلق عند تركه​مفتاح تشغيل واطفاء​2-way Switch​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/switchspst.JPG​مفتاح للتشغيل والاطفاء​مفتاح مساريين​SPDT​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/switchspdt.JPG​مفتاح كهربائية له مساريين​مفتاح مزدوج​Dual On-Off Switch
(DPST)​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/34-404.jpg​مفتاح للتشغيل والاطفاء مزدوج
يعمل كلا المفتاحيين في نفس الوقت بمجرد الضغط​مفتاح مزدوج بمساريين​​DPDT​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/dpdttoggle.JPG​مفتاح له مساريين
يعمل كلا المساريين في نفس الوقت بمجرد الضغط على المفتاح​حاكمة​Relay​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/relays.jpg​لتشغيل واطفاء الاجهزة​مقاومة​Resistor​http://www.electvillage.com/electronics/weerstand1.jpg​المقاومة هي عنصر يقاوم تدفق التيار الكهربائي في الدائرة​مقاومة متغييرة بطرفيين​(Rheostat)​​مقاومة يمكن تغيير قيمتها​مقاومة متغييرة بثلاثة اطراف​(Potentiometer)​http://www.qariya.com/images/pt15.JPG​مقاومة تقسم الجهد​مقاومة متغييرة دقيقة​(Preset)​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/res-003-1.jpg​مقاومة دقيقة في الغالب تستخدم داخل الجهاز لمعايرة الدائرة الالكترونية​مكثف​Capacitor​http://www.electvillage.com/electronics/images/capacitors_new.JPG​مكثف التحكم في تدفق للشحنة الكهربائية في الدائرة الالكترونية . أضغط هنا​مكثف قطبي​Capacitor, polarised​​يثبت هذا النوع من المكثفات بحسب قطبية اطرافه​مكثف متغيير​Variable Capacitor​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/variable_capacitor.jpg​مكثف تضبط قيمته​مكثف ضبط دقيق​Trimmer Capacitor​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/TRIMCAP.jpg​لضبط ومعايرة اجهزة اللاسلكي​ثنائي - دايود​Diode​http://www.qariya.com/images/diodesg.jpg​​ثنائي ضوئي​LED
Light Emitting Diode​http://www.qariya.com/images/ledjes.jpg​​ثنائي زنر​Zener Diode​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/zener_diode.jpg​ثنائي زينر يعمل في الانحياز العكسي​ثنائي مستقبل للضوء​Photodiode​​ثنائي يعمل عند تسليط الضوء عليه​ترانزيستور​Transistor NPN​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/trancase.jpg​تكبير الاشاره​ترانزيستور​Transistor PNP​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/trancase.jpg​​ترنزيستور ضوئي​Phototransistor​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/G15847B.jpg​ترانزيستور يعمل عند تسليط الضوء على القاعدة​كريستال​Crystal​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/xtals.jpg​​مايك​Microphone​​عنصر يحول اهتزاز الصوت الى اشارة كهربائية​سماعة أذن​Earphone​​عنصر يحول الاشارة الكهربائية الى اهتزازات صوتية​سماعة كبيرة​Speaker​​عنصر يحول الاشارة الكهربائية الى اهتزازات صوتية​مكبر أشارة​Amplifier​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/newamps.jpg​عنصر يقوم بتضخيم الاشارة الكهربائية ​هوائي​Aerial
(Antenna)​​استقبال الأشارات اللاسلكية​مقياس جهد​Voltmeter​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/meter23.jpg​قياس فرق الجهد بين نقطتين ويأتي بنوعين رقمي وتماثلي​مقياس تيار​Ammeter​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/meter23.jpg​قياس قيمة سريات التيارويأتي بنوعين رقمي وتماثلي​​Galvanometer​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/galvanometer.jpg​مقياس تيار دقيق يستطيع قياس التيارات الصغيرة جدا​مقياس مقاومة​Ohmmeter​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/meter23.jpg​​جهاز اوسليسكوب​Oscilloscope​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/oscilloscope.jpg​احدى الاجهزة الاحترافية التى يستخدمها فني الالكترونيات ​مصدر تغذية مستمر​​​​مصدر تغذية متردد​​​​مقاومة ضوئية​LDR​http://www.qariya.com/images/cds_photocell.jpg​مقاومة تقل قيمتها كلما زادت قوة الضوء المسلط عليها​مقاومة حرارية​Thermistor​http://www.qariya.com/electronics/images/QualityThree.jpg​مقاومة تتأثر قيمتها بشكل كبير مع تغير درجة الحرارة​



أتمنى الفائدة للجميع...


----------



## باسيم (19 يناير 2010)

لشكرك جدا


----------



## الطموحة (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الملف


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووررررررررررر​


----------



## حسين الحميدي (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور وأتمنى أن تبذل كل مافي وسعك لخدمة هذا المنتدى المبارك


----------



## m.s_syria (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## Supar1 (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## mile222 (21 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووررررررررررر*


----------



## sssofianmh (21 مارس 2010)

مع الشكر


----------



## marouf (21 مارس 2010)

*رد*

:7شكرا جزيييييييييييييييلا7:


----------



## marouf (21 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يزيدكم علما
لو وجدت صور حتكون اروع


----------



## عباس خ (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بالجهود الخيرة


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## abo qasm (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووور يا باشا


----------



## vivabarsha (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## haroun7 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس :75:


----------



## علاء1981 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abbas fadhel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Toome (1 ديسمبر 2010)

It's so useful 
I was search about it
Thanks...


----------



## محسن بدوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتوه
مشكور مهندسنا الغالي بارك الله فيكم ولكم واعنكم علي كل طيب


----------



## أبوكراوي (2 يناير 2011)

الفائق-يامن قال:


> *العناصر** الرمز*
> *الوظيفة*
> سلك
> Wire​لتمرير التيار الكهربائي من نقطة الىاخرى
> ...


شكرا لك أخ يامن على هذه المعلومات المفيدة بس اتمنى أن أحصل على أحد هذه المكونات (coil مثلا) وإستحداماتها في الأجهزة الطبية.


----------



## عبد الغنى الطوخى (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/فرج سالم (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عبدالرحمن 200 (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alnashr (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور 
اللهــــ يعطيكــ العاافية


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مثل هذي المواضيع الواحد يستفيد منها و جزاك الله خير


----------



## free_hart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك *


----------



## VIPER KILLER (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكررررررر


----------



## mohamed64 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بعلمك


----------



## عبدالله الزبيدي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ابوبكر الشنقيط (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*طلب موجه*

_*اتمني من اهل المنتداء الوقر ان يبعثولي تفاصيل كيف نركب شريحا إكترونكية من بداية دخول الكهرباء إلا آخر مرحلة وإن كانت بي الفيديو يكون ذلك افضل وسأكون ممتنا لكم*_


----------



## kabraider (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## علاءالذهب (23 ديسمبر 2011)

خالص تحياتي


----------



## ahmedioca (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## m-monther (24 ديسمبر 2011)

_*ألف شكر أخي الكريم*_
​


----------



## yuoosef$ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## سوبر ماجنت (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور جدااااااا


----------



## badr9999 (10 يناير 2012)

*شكرا و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (11 يناير 2012)

الله يجزاك الف خير على عذا المعطى الرائع ... 
زادك الله علما ومعرفه ..


----------



## samy_elmasrey (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا غالى على مجهودك


----------



## المبتلى1 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم وزادك الله علما


----------



## صالح يوسف ادم (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (23 فبراير 2012)

اخي كيف يمكنني تحميل الملف المرفق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندما احمله يظهر لي اكتب الاسم واسم العائلة والبريد الالكتروني والرقم التسلسلي ؟؟؟؟
ما هو الرقم التسلسلي؟؟؟


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (23 فبراير 2012)

ارجو الرد لماذا لايتحمل الملف المرفق معي .... احتاج له كثييييييير


----------



## العالميةللدش (27 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمود سبيكة (28 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## الامور طيبه (22 أبريل 2012)

انا ممتن لك كثيرا 
شكرا من اعمااااق قلبي شكرا 
ننتظر جديدك باذن الله


----------



## asoomy (10 مايو 2012)

thanx alooot


----------



## بشار جودت (11 مايو 2012)

مشكور عل المعلومة


----------



## m.galgala (29 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed raafat (5 أغسطس 2012)

thank you bro


----------



## البايلوت (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## khalidutp (12 أكتوبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته باشمهندس ماجد,,بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## md beida (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير
وجاري التحميل​


----------



## رعدالمهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن ترسلولي مخطط يوضح دائرة تلفزيون lg lcd


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## EN.MDAHP (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هاااااااااااااايل


----------



## Salman-123 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## عالم عالم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا*

:6:هذا الملف به جميع الرموز الكهرائيه و الالكترونيه:6:
:79:​


----------



## برونزيي (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## maK KALE (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الموضوع هدا كتير بهمني كمبتدأ


----------



## بحرالدموع (9 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالدمقشره (4 مارس 2014)

طيب يا جماعة انا الان مامي ملف أقدر اننا أشارك به وأبفى ملف الاخ ماجد ملف الرموز ضروري ضروري جدا ممكن لوسمحتم


----------



## M.Sami (31 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

